# Dock Diving



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone has tried any of the Dock Diving events with their Vizsla? There is one coming up here in Ottawa in July and I'm thinking of trying it out with my V. I think she would like it as she likes fetching and going in the water, however, I'm worried she would be too distracted by the crowd or other dogs. She is not like a Border Collie that will stare at the ball in your hand for hours without breaking focus. If something more interesting happens she loses her focus, lol. Any tips or suggestions for me?


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I have no suggestions, but just wanted to say I think its cool that you are doing this. I would love to teach Scout how to do this.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

I plan on looking into this in the future. I haven't heard of any local training spots, but I'm hopeing it becomes more popular over the next couple years.
I think it's big in Europe, but not sure about here in Canada. 

If you find some info, please update this thread.


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

This is the only club I could find relatively close to my area. I believe they are based out of Kingston, ON and they have events this summer in Belleville, Ottawa, Gananoque etc. 
http://www.1000islandsdockdogs.com/Events.html

It sounds like they are very supportive to first-timers coming out and giving it a try with their dogs...so that takes a bit of the pressure off!


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Practice, Practice and more Practice.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Ms1234 said:


> This is the only club I could find relatively close to my area. I believe they are based out of Kingston, ON and they have events this summer in Belleville, Ottawa, Gananoque etc.
> http://www.1000islandsdockdogs.com/Events.html
> 
> It sounds like they are very supportive to first-timers coming out and giving it a try with their dogs...so that takes a bit of the pressure off!


Bookmarked!
There is a link to a training spot 20 minutes from us. 
Great find, Thank-You.

Hope you have fun!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/09/athletic-vizslas.html

Team Red Dog has done dock diving with their Vizslas for several years. In 2009 I posted about athletic Vizslas with a link to their website.

Happy trails and trials,

Rod


----------



## DASHAW (Jun 22, 2011)

One thing that has worked with our Vizsla is training him with a lot of other dogs but particularly our lab. The lab can swim faster than him and makes him really competitive when going after the dummy, he is smart and has figured out how to beat out the lab. We haven't tried training for competition, but I know he is pretty focused with even all 6 dogs running around.


----------

